# Question on New Baiting Regs???



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

If I dump a pile of jelly doughnuts on the ground under the guidelines of Bear Baiting and a deer comes to that pile during deer season, and I have the proper tag, can I legally take that deer???

Will a CO give me a hard time if I have a bear tag and a deer tag, and my bow, while sitting over the pile of jelly doughnuts?


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Are they filled with Apple Jelly? It really matters what kind of jelly is in the doughnuts.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

offer the co one of the donuts and a cup of your coffe and you will be all set:lol:


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

Provisions of the baiting ban are:

- All grains, minerals, salt, fruits, vegetables, hay, or any other food materials, whether natural or manufactured, which may lure, entice or attract deer are prohibited.

- Baiting is defined in the Wildlife Order as placing, depositing, tending, distributing, or scattering bait to aid in the taking of a deer.

Current bear baiting regulations prohibit the use of any materials that lure, entice, or attract deer or elk where it is unlawful to bait or feed deer or elk. *As a result of the deer and elk baiting and feeding ban, no bear baiting with food materials other than meats, meat products, fish, fish products, or bakery products will be allowed in the Lower Peninsula at any time.
*
Donuts are ok for baiting. Poking fun of CO's for liking them is not.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Big, I think yer outta lucky, apple is a fruit and it's on the banned list.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

It would fall under the bakery products list wich are approved for use.


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

To be on the safe side, just get some specially made meat filled donuts and your all set.


----------



## Tom Morang (Aug 14, 2001)

Pasties are OK eh?


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

Tom Morang said:


> Pasties are OK eh?


Those only work on the U.P. bears I heard. 
The L.P. bears are couch potatos, they like them jelly filled.


----------

